# Powerbook G4... plus de son... rien... entree/sortie audio non reconnues.. HEEELLLPPP



## Johnny Halliday (10 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 
Il vient de m'arriver un truc inédit... tres problematique...

Je suis musicien et preneur de son, j'utilise souvent avec mon Powerbook G4 une carte son externe branchée en firewire. Aujourd'hui, j'allume le powerbook je lance mes programmes d'enregistrement... et je vois dans la configuration hardware du logiciel qu'il n'y a que ma carte son de detectée comme entree/sortie, il n'y a plus  le "built in audio" du PB.
Je pense à un bug, je travaille etc... apres, je debranche ma carte son externe pour deplacer l'ordi et là.... plus de son... rien...
J'ai fait cette operation 10000000 fois et normalement, le PB revient directement sur la carte interne... mais là non. Si j'essaie de changer le volume il y' a le symbole du haut parleur qui s'affiche et un petit rond barré en dessous. Et rien.
Dans les preferences systeme, je vais dans son et il y a marqué : "pas d'entree disponible" (pareil pour les sorties).
J'ai reparé les permissions, rebooté mon ordi 3 fois.... rien ne se passe.... pourriez vous m'aider ? c'est comme si le PB ne reconnaissait plus la carte son interne et ceci est EXTREMEMENT important pour mon metier....

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Johnny Halliday (11 Avril 2007)

Personne ?...... 
Je voulais aussi rajouter qu'à l'allumage du PB, le son d'accueil est present..


----------

